# Integrating two flocks



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

We have 15 chickens that we purchased at the end of March. We have 15 more that we purchased mid-May. They are very close in size by comparison. While they share the same living space, we had them blocked apart and their yard was also segregated with fencing - they have had this arrangement for about 2 months. We are trying to integrate them - today is the first day. The roosters from the older hen flock will not let the younger hens come out into the yard. Can we do anything to help the situation or to help them get along?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You said that they shared the same space, but were blocked. Could they see each other? If they are seperated by just wire for a while, they will get used to each other sooner. Or, you could integrate the hens while seperating the roosters from them for a while, then re-introduce the roosters to the whole harem.


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

They are separated in the coop by wood, but in the yard they are separated by chicken wire. Thanks for your earlier response. It is appreciated.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you have one problem rooster I would separate him until the newer flock is intergrated. Give it about a week then add him back to the flock. Then he will be lower in the pecking order than the newer flock members and hopefully wont be a bully to them.


----------



## nancygene (Aug 14, 2012)

*Integrating flocks*

ok. Thanks for your input.


----------

